# [SOLVED] Processor upgrade socket 478



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi I'm new here at this forum and any help would be appreciated.

I got an old fujitsu siemens scaleo 400 computer that I want to upgrade.
I would like to upgrade my CPU but I'm not really sure what to do. 
I got CPU-Z for help. I have a D1450 mainboard. It says that it can take 400MHz and 533MHz. 

1. Would the computer do this automaticly or do I need to overclock something? 
2. My socket is a 478 mPGA. How big of importance has the "mPGA" when I decide for CPU? 
3. If a CPU would have 800MHz is this possbile to use it but overclocked and is this recommended?
4. Is there other "numbers" that is important to look at when deciding like multiplier or cache data?
5. What would be the best compatible CPU for my system?
6. I got a seller that has given this info: Intel Pentium 4,2.4 GHz/512/533/SOCKET 478 SL6RZ would this be proper to my system?
7. Is it important for me to get a new fan or any other part related to the CPU?
8. Last questions would be how important is a BIOS update, am I guaranteed to find proper BIOS update for the CPU I find and is there maybe a tutorial for BIOS setup when changing CPU?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

On an OEM system the Bios is the controlling factor. It comes down to what CPU F/S wanted to use on that system.
If the FSB is limited to 400/533 then that is the max you can use, a 800 won't even boot in the system.

478 mPGA(Micro Pin Grid Array) is the socket better known as a 478 pin socket.

It should be a Intel 845 chipset, which should take the cpu you listed as the fastest it supports.

A CPU upgrade can often turn into a trial and error experiment you could try Emailing F/S support and see if they will provide a CPU support list for the system some OEM's will some will not, HP is very good about that, Dell not, I've never tried F/S.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Great thanks for your efforts wrench97. To be honest it's not easy getting deacent help with my old computer.



> On an OEM system the Bios is the controlling factor. It comes down to what CPU F/S wanted to use on that system.
> If the FSB is limited to 400/533 then that is the max you can use, a 800 won't even boot in the system.


As a question due to this; Would an BIOS upgrade now without a CPU change possibly make my computer faster or more efficient? 



> 478 mPGA(Micro Pin Grid Array) is the socket better known as a 478 pin socket.


So the mPGA is nothing I need to think about when purchasing a CPU it's just a motherboard description?



> It should be an Intel 845 chipset, which should take the cpu you listed as the fastest it supports


As you see I'm a real noobie in this field and what has the 845 chipset for importance? Why haven't sellers mentioned chipset numbers? I'm refering to sellers in a biding site in my country similar to ebay. What does this 845 series have that others doesn't? What makes this the best chip?

I have written fujitsu. But it seems wierd. I think I might have missed something. Don't know if fujitsu and siemens have splitt....or they just work separate now...

Oh and i didnt' get answer on these questions:

4. Is there other "numbers" that is important to look at when deciding like multiplier or cache data (refering to what CPU-Z shows)?

6. I got a seller that has given this info: Intel Pentium 4,2.4 GHz/512/533/SOCKET 478 SL6RZ would this be proper to my system?
Edit: Referering to question 4 obove, has this seller missed to mention an important numer?

7. Is it important for me to get a new fan or any other part related to the CPU?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*



Mr.Scaleo said:


> Great thanks for your efforts wrench97. To be honest it's not easy getting deacent help with my old computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a list of Intel Legacy P4 motherboards> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/line_p4p.htm


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Thanks for the link but that didn't help a bit. I've got a celeron chip now.
Are you saying that I can't use a pentium 4 now?

And please try to answer every question as best as you can. If I wanted list I would have googled which I already did of course without any real satisfaction. Thought you people here were experts...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Celeron and P4 are interchangeable in the same socket/spec range the early celeron was a Crippled(lack of Cache ram) Pentium, The board is designed for the Pentium 4 the Celeron designed to be a cheaper version to run in it's place. 

A Northwood core Celeron can be replaced by a Northwood core P4, the core of the cpu makes the difference. The Celeron was always a step behind the Pentium either in clock speed or cache usually both. When Intel introduced the Northwood core P4, the Williamette Core Celeron came out, when the Prescott Core P4 came out the Northwood core Celeron was introduced this was to enable the use of existing motherboard supplies as well as existing supplies and tooling of the older core tech.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Thanks really good info.
Need to refer to the biding site I'm using. Please comment this;
CPu P4 2,66 GHz /512/533 socket 478 SL6S3. On the picture on the site it also says "intel" and phillipines". Is this a copy or intel is just making their CPU cheap in phillipines? Would you rekommend this CPU to my system?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*



Mr.Scaleo said:


> Thanks really good info.
> Need to refer to the biding site I'm using. Please comment this;
> CPu P4 2,66 GHz /512/533 socket 478 SL6S3. On the picture on the site it also says "intel" and phillipines". Is this a copy or intel is just making their CPU cheap in phillipines? Would you rekommend this CPU to my system?



yes that cpu should work in yoru system, intel makes chips in many countries like malysia, I dont pay much attention to that factor


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Great thanks linderman!

I'm getting closer and closer to understanding CPU.
Anyway need to understand this:

Intel celeron, 2.00GHz 
Intel Pentium 4, 1.7GHz

My point above is that we have an Pentium 4 with less Herz but is it just as good or maybe even better than the celeron. I think I haven't really understood the Herz involvment.

The last thing is if it only says "CPu P4 2,66 GHz /512/" a little made up but my point is in the manual it says 400MhZ or 533MHz would any CPU thats has this labeled 512 function properly in my system?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*



Mr.Scaleo said:


> Great thanks linderman!
> 
> I'm getting closer and closer to understanding CPU.
> Anyway need to understand this:
> ...




the key elements you must verify prior to purchase are

A) socket type >>> your need socket 478 but P4's are also avaialble in socket 775

B) Bus speed >>>> 400 or 533 or 800 or 1066 >>>>> your motherboard can use either 400 or 533 ....... 400 is slower 533 is faster

C) on board cache size will be 256 or 512 again 512 is better



so from the info you gave above; more questions would be needed of the seller


quote: "CPu P4 2,66 GHz /512/" 

this doesnt say socket type / it doesnt state bus speed / the 512 is cache size / there is not enough info here to verify if this cpu will work for you

you need 

Cpu P4 / 478 / 533/ 512 of 2.4 or 2.6 in speed 

if you are lucky you might be able to find a 2.8ghz northwood


if you search your ebay by Intel P4 Northwood .......... you should get only results that work for you ........


as for P4 and Celeron ............ the Celeron is their budget cpu....... the cache is always smaller and just plain slower

I am not shocked your 1.7 is faster than 2.0 celeron ....... a Northwood 2.8 would run circles around it !


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Help really appreciated thanks=)!
The only problem is that the sellers usually doesn't state if they got a Northwood.

I got a seller that wants to sell this rather cheap CPU for like 10 dollars 
P4,2.4 GHz/512/533/SOCKET 478 SL6RZ. 
Searched info on this code SL6RZ and this seems to be a northwood. Would a 2.8 GHZ of this version be the ultimate?

But an uppgrade from intel celeron 2.00GHz FSB 400MHz (my current) to P4,2.4 GHz/512/533/SOCKET 478 SL6RZ. Would this require additional cooling? Better fan?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

The SL6RZ is a Northwood> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL6RZ.html
The Intel stock fan and heat sink on the 478 socket was the same for all the CPU's, but a aftermarket cooler on a P4 never hurts in a warmer climate.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Here are the model numbers of several intel p4 northwood cores all with 533mhz all of them 2.8ghz

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Penti...8 GHz - RK80532PE072512 (BX80532PE2800D).html

here is another good one ........... the 3.06 with 533fsb 

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Penti...6 GHz - RK80532PE083512 (BX80532PE3066D).html


just be careful you dont buy a northwood core that is 800mhz fsb!

if you go by the intel model numbers in these two links you "should" be fine; but as WRENCH stated so accurately, upgrading cpu's on OEM built systems can be a game of "roll the dice"


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

You guys are awesome, the info is as good as it gets. I did end up at cpu-world when seraching at the code mentioned earlier and your links looks interesting. 
And thanks for the advice on the FSB 800MHz. But I did get a quick understanding on it's importance because at my biding site the 800MHz CPU:s is the majority.
But I still have a couple more thoughts. 
How important is the multiplier? 
Don't know if my question is stupid but what does it multiply?
Would a BIOS upgrade now, without upgrading make my computer potentially better in someway, more efficient perhaps? And how important would a BIOS upgrade be when upgrading CPU?
But to comment what wrench said "roll the dice". 
If I would find a good P4 CPU. Meaning that matches all necessary criteria. Like of course socket 478, 512kb cache 533MHZ FSB. Last but not least beeing a northwood and having a high GHz. Wouldn't I be guaranteed excellent performance? What factor(s) would make you doubt my info? 
Last would be I live in Sweden so half the year is cold and the other half can be very hot in periods. What would your advice be on the fan question. Not really interested in getting a new fan unless it's absolutly necessary. Should I monitor the computer temperatur for some time?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*



Mr.Scaleo said:


> You guys are awesome, the info is as good as it gets. I did end up at cpu-world when seraching at the code mentioned earlier and your links looks interesting.
> And thanks for the advice on the FSB 800MHz. But I did get a quick understanding on it's importance because at my biding site the 800MHz CPU:s is the majority.
> But I still have a couple more thoughts.
> *How important is the multiplier? *
> ...



A) the multiplier is part of waht makes a cpu work... its the FSB number (in your case 200) multplied by the cpu's multiplier (14 is the multiplier for 2.8 ghz)

B) bios upgrades dont usually improve performance (except in overclocking options) bios upgrades usually are done to correct hardware problems or give improved cpu support for upgrading........ BUT OEM system builders (like dell, gateway, HP , compaq Seimens etc etc etc) dont offer many bios updates other than what is required to run the ORIGINAL system specification, in fact they dont want you to upgrade; they are hoping your system kept you happy and you buy another one when its time to upgrade. 

Getting cpu upgrades to work on OEM systems can be tricky and usually only work when the new cpu uses the same fsb number (533 not 800) and the cpu voltage remains the same........ if your old cpu was run at 1.35 stock value then bumping up to a 800mhz FSB cpu may require 1.45 volts (just an example) therefore the new cpu would not get the proper voltage resulting in a falure to work

C) yes, if you get a 2.8ghz or 3.0 ghz cpu you will see a nice improvement in speed 

D) you should always be monitoring your temps (just like driving your car) with a free program like Core Temp

E) if you "have" to get an after market cpu cooler there are plenty of cheap ones and used ones on ebay


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Well people generally would rather buy a new computer than messing with bits and pieces. 
Need to say that the voltage issue messes a little with my head just as I thought I got a hang of it.

Ok I got my eye on this object:
2.4 GHz/512/533/SOCKET 478 SL6RZ

I've used "SANDRA" to check my rated voltage on my current CPU and it says core voltage rating 1.525V. Using the code above "SL6RZ" I got info from cpu-world "core voltage 1.53V". Have no idea how sensitive the CPU is to voltage.
Would you recommend the sellers CPU in my system? Would this work well for me or is this still "roll the dice". Just meaning the socket is right the FSB is right and the voltage seem to be very near. It did say rated so I don't know if there is an voltage intervall that the CPU can be within. Just to remmind my system can only take 400 and 533MHz.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*



Mr.Scaleo said:


> Well people generally would rather buy a new computer than messing with bits and pieces.
> Need to say that the voltage issue messes a little with my head just as I thought I got a hang of it.
> 
> Ok I got my eye on this object:
> ...





yes this one would work for you........ the voltages are matching (there is a plus / minus to that topic)

are you having any luck finding a 2.6 or 2.8 or 3.06 ????? shouldnt be much more if any increase in *cost* from 2.4 but performance wise will be nice increase


didnt mean to boggle you with the voltage thing, all 533mhz northwood P4's all operate on the same voltage as your board ........its the 800mhz P4's that change


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Can just say thanks to your excellent help. I'm not really use to getting help of this caliber and decent people, a little why I know so little...
Anyway I think I have everything I need to know I guess. 
Just one last for now, would a P4, 3.06 GHz /512/533/ 478 northwood. Be the absoulutely best? Or does it excist any higher CPU for my system?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

the 3.06 is the end ......... after that they bump from 533mhz FSB to 800Mhz FSB and climb up to 3.4 or 3.6 in the extreme P4 socket 478 flavors ....... the 800FSB will not work for you


I think you will find the easiest to locate will be the P4 /socket 487 / 2.8ghz / 533/ 512


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I think I will follow your advice and chase a P4, 2.8GHz/512/533/ Northwood.
I want it as easy as possible. Just slip it in the socket an voilá. Don't want to mess with overclocking or something like that. Just too noobie for that yet.
I'm not sure but I think I read something about biosupgrade at "hardwaresecrets". It seems rather important. How do you find it for the particular CPU and how should one install it safely. Is there a tutorial on that?
Out of curiosity; 
Let say that I with my current intel celeron 2.00GHz 400MHz
pack a winrar file for 60 minutes. How long would it take comparing to if I would have P4, 2.8GHz/512/533/ Northwood. Just a little estimation would be nice.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I would say the P4 2.8 should be at least 30% - 40% faster

as for bios updates they come from the system manufacturer / you would have to search the F&S website looking for bios updates


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

So I now won this one Intel P4 2,80 Ghz / 512 / 533 / Socket 478 SL6PF at my biding site for like 10 dollars inkluding shipping.
Now I got a new quesion. It seem that I might be in need of cooling grease.
How important is this for me? And what do you rekommend? I think I've read that people recommend artic silver. But would cheaper "goo" work good anyway for me? Think I've also read that there is some grease that contains metal that can damage your CPU. What is your opinion on that?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

yes you need thermal grease; dont have to get artic silver you can buy the cheaper stuff too; its best to apply very thinnly; somewhat like paint

artic silver has microsopic flakes of silver in the paste; thats why its better than most, it transfers heat better and no; the metal flakes are not a bad thing


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Excellent info thanks.
I get most of my stuff from my biding site. I've got a vendor that sells cheap grease.
Would like to have your opinion on this. I got three tubes to choose between every one is of 0.3 grams. 
1. spire white grease
2. spire silver grease
3. spire blue frost

The price gets up with the accending number. I would guess that blue frost is the best. Would one tube be enough for me? Is there something else I should consider? 

Got another question too. I want to make a BIOS update on my D1450 mainboard.
My current BIOS is a phoenix 4.06 Rev. 1.01.1450. This is what I found on fujisus homepage *FLASH BIOS UPDATE DISK (D1450) V4.06 R1.04*.
Does this seem correct? I know that BIOS updates are sensitive so I don't want to do anything stupid.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

What does the Bios update fix?
What version do you have currently?

On the thermal paste I'm not familiar with the brand I tried Googling "spire blue frost" and got gardening tips and a pasta recipe so I'm not sure what to tell you there.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Actually very funny that it came up lots of different stuff that might come in handy.....
Don't think I would say that I have any problem yet. But since I'm going to install a new CPU I though that it would be I good idea to update.

Maybe the paste brand is only made in my country. But I tried and goggled it and there is some titles that came up but I think it's important that you mention spire *cooling* paste.
I did mention current BIOS in previous post but I can repeat it;

Current: *phoenix 4.06 Rev. 1.01.1450*
Supposed Update: *FLASH BIOS UPDATE DISK (D1450) V4.06 R1.04*

I found the update at fujitsus homepage searching on my mainboard. But I want to know if I'm having the right update. Does it look like the proper update?
My mainboard is an *D1450*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Yes it looks like the right update, on the paste as long as you see good reviews it'll be fine for this. Also appears to be a floppy flash disk do you have a floppy drive?


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Thanks wrench97. 
Yes my computer is so old it naturally have a floppy drive. The computer is actually bought december 02....
Anyway thanks for your help.

Still would like to see what you have to say on this.
I have searched for apps monitoring CPU temperature. Like speedfan and CPU thermometer. But I get nothing. Only harddrive temperature in speedfan.
It seems that I don't have sensors in the CPU area. Does this seem accurate?

How important do you think it's for me to get a new fan to my socket 478.
From the celeron 2.00GHz to upgrade P4 2.8GHz 533Mhz fsb?

The cheapest I found was this one SuperSilent 4 Ultra TC, Socket 478.

But I still want to know your opinion on how important it is for me to upgrade the fan.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

The stock Intel heat sink is the same on both of those CPU's, however P4's are known to run warm so any cooler is better, for stock clocks and mild use the Intel fan will work ok,
That A/C unit is better then stock, if you can find the zalman 7000 uint it's even better but not required.> http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_42&mID=139&language=en


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I see now that a new fan would be better. 
I found this one at my biding site Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu. It says that it got fan regulator and that it should fit my socket. But do I have to buy anything else to make it fit almost looks like it wouldn't. So you think this would be an excellent choise for me wrench97?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Yes they are a good fan, if this link works it should give you more details > http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?Idx=154


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Thanks man. 
The link was very good it even had a flash description on how to install it. It looks very nice too, this fan. I think I'm only going to concentrate on that fan.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I think I have a problem...
I was going to bid on some ram to my PC. Just as a precaution I verify my info. But I stubbled upon some deeper info about my system. 
The only info I get about my board D1450 is from a german instruction booklet. 
When you read what is required in the CPU specification it says 400MHz or 533MHz. So of course I went for 533MHz. 
But as a noobie I didn't know much of the chipset importance. Don't know if this has been mentioned before. I got an Intel® *845GL* Chipset (CPU-Z info). It seem that only Intel® *845GV* Chipset is compatible with 533MHz. I got 2.8GHz 512kb 533MHz FSB. Am I screwed now?
Got my info from this link http://pixel01.cps.intel.com/products/chipsets/845gl/

About the ram I found info...don't know from where about d1450 board;



> *Q*: What memory goes into my computer, and will a faster speed be backward-compatible?
> 
> *A*: DDR memory with support for DDR PC2700 speeds.
> 
> ...


I had my eyes on these 2 X 512Mb (1024MB) DDR PC-2700 333MHz CL2.5 

But from the link above this is no way because of wrong chipset. But what I read from the quote above the object above should work. ...

Please help this got really frustrating and confusing.:sigh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I am sure you will be fine ! with your 533mhz cpu and PC2700 or even PC3200 will work; the Pc3200 which is way more popular will just downgrade the speed to PC2700 or lower if needed


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

this is the nasty part of dealing with "branded computers"

Please help this got really frustrating and confusing.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Thanks linderman. You relieved alot of frustration but this opens for more questions. 
What I know from what I've read, is that what is said in the specification is best to follow to be sure it will work properly. But I'm sure you can move the lines a little. Anyway do I need to overclock now, now that it seems that my board won't naturally take 533MHz? Even if I wouldn't have to do this, does it mean that my system will be instable?
Is it true that the ram has "adaptive power" meaning that what the board says is not absoulut but what I understand the RAM can adapt to the system?
I just think it's weird that the specification says one thing and you say another. I know you are experienced...maybe you could make it clearer for me why I don't have to worry? Must ask though...would PC2700 make my system instable?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

ram sticks are backward compatible; cpu's are not 

PC3200 will match what the motherboard wants ....... it can drop to PC2700 or PC2100

at this point; its too early to say what will happen with the new cpu and your board; I would not be shocked to see the board wont play nice with the 2.8 ghz cpu

but then again; many times I have seen where they do 

got nothing to lose from trying (its already bought, right ?) share your new found info with your ebay buyer , worse case he can trade you a 400mhz FSB cpu of 2.4 ghz ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

The ram will adjust down to the speed of the board without instability.

Have a look at this the later 845GV chipset will support 533 bus.
http://www.intel.com/assets/pdf/designguide/303011.pdf


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*



wrench97 said:


> The ram will adjust down to the speed of the board without instability.
> 
> Have a look at this the later 845GV chipset will support 533 bus.
> http://www.intel.com/assets/pdf/designguide/303011.pdf





yes correct; but unfortunately cpu-z says his motherboard has the 845GL chipset......... I just hope cpu-z is wrong


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

The link is to the 845/845E/845G/845GL/845GV/845GE/845PE Chipset Data sheet which Intel lists updated support for the Celeron D and 533 bus.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*



wrench97 said:


> The link is to the 845/845E/845G/845GL/845GV/845GE/845PE Chipset Data sheet which Intel lists updated support for the Celeron D and 533 bus.




keeping fingers crossed; this is where my optimism is coming from !


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Great thanks. Not really what I want to hear. But then again truth sucks sometimes. 
Don't really see how the CPU-Z could be wrong unless intel has screwed numbers up. 
About the ram. I'm not sure I can find PC3200. It would probably be alot more expensive then I want it to be. So pc2700 wouldn't be safe?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

YES PC2700 is safe and actually exactly what the 533mhz FSB cpu will be looking for


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Would like to ask if there is an sort of floppy recovery compilation incase the BIOS update would fail? To remind I got Phoenix 4.06 rev 1.01.1450.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Not really, using the floppy dos/boot method is the safest way to go.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Ok I'm back with a new view on the situation.
I have not installed the new CPU yet becuase I'm waiting for the zalman fan I won at my biding site and I'm waiting for some thermal grease.
The previous problem I had was that CPU-Z gave me information that seemed that it was going to screw it up for me. 
But I also have SiSoftware Sandra Lite. It gives me I think exactly all info on my system. It says that my chipset is 82845G/GL/GV. It also tells me that my current FSB is 400MHz but more important it says that Maximum FSB speed is 532MHz. So my interpretation of this is that there should absolutely be no problem with my new CPU 2.8GHz 512kb 533MHz...or am I wrong? Just to be really picky it says 53*2*MHz not 53*3*MHz something I should worry about?
Wonder why one has not recommended me the sandra utility? Compared to CPU-Z, CPU-Z sucks. It's only good for really brief info.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

CPUz is good for quick memory and system general specs.
I posted the link previously to the Intel spec sheet saying the later version of the chipset you have will support the 533 bus speed.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

congrats thats a two thumbs up


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Sorry wrench97 must have missed it or missinterpreted something.
But still curious, don't you both know about the Sandra utility?
I can't remember being recommended this utility. Would have saved alot of frustration. So maybe this is a reminder, to recommend any new noobie here to the *Sandra lite* with my problem...Maybe you should have a micro study on that utility so you could easily give doubtless info...
But funny to know...if my board is a hybrid of G/GL/GV chipset why isn't this mentioned in CPUz but only the GL part? Any theories?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

of course we are aware of sandra lite; I have primarily stopped reccomending it for several reasons
'
1) its just as prone to mis-readings or incomplete readings as any other; this time it happened to hit your right; we much prefer Everest Home Edition (free)

2) my biggest gripe is all those little messages advising a computer owner that performance could be improved by this or that; it sends the owner into a performance increasing fevor and often leads to the user introducing a whole slew of new problems. especially the constant nagging about bios updates!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Different utilities give varying results on different motherboards, like Linderman said on one Everest is best another Sandra, lately I've been using a lot of PC Wizzard but it to has some quarks also.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*



wrench97 said:


> Different utilities give varying results on different motherboards, like Linderman said on one Everest is best another Sandra, lately I've been using a lot of PC Wizzard but it to has some quarks also.





they all have their frailities; no one suite can know all about every motherboard, chipset, sensors etc etc etc


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Thanks for your views. I can seem very direct because I'm searching for definite answers. 
But still have to ask; In my situation can I trust sandra on the maximum FSB or can I trust sandra at all? Should there be any reason why Sandra would give false info?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

You will get a reading of the current FSB, however the supported speeds come from a data base of known models if the data base is incorrect or the model is misidentified then the info is wrong.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

definitive = life and death 


computers = crap shoot; enjoy the game


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Really funny stuff linderman but true.
Any way good info and my fan will come tomorrow. Then I will change and we'll see. But is there any symptoms that will show up immediatly if the CPU is not proper for my system? Do you recommend any utilitys that can be used to proper test the CPU in conjunction with the board that would give safe answers?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

if you cpu is not compatible it wont get past the bios post stage...........

as for testing your cpu = OCCT (free)


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Ok I'm back. I have installed the CPU 2.8GHz 512/533 and my zalman fan.
I would really like to thank for the advice on the zalman fan it's a really aesteticllay appealing and its really ultra quiet. At the lowest rolls it generates almost no sound. The only problem is that I'm not really sure how fast my fan should roll and speedfan can't help me since it seem I got no sensors.
But over to the CPU. It seem to work just fine. It past the boot obviouly.
I ran the OCCT for an hour and it came up with the no error result. But it's currently running at about 2094MHz. 94MHz more. OCCT also says "overclocked" -25.2%. Now I got a couple of more questions.
How fast should the fan roll with the current situation? Is there an utility that actually can monitor fan speed? Because speedfan can't. 
Is the maybe more precise "under"clocking damaging for the CPU?
Is it time for me to start overclocking the CPU to get the intended frequency?
Is there a safe way in determing how much I can overclock without damaging the system or the CPU?


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I would really appreciate reply on my previous post=)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Intel P4 processors are not good overclockers, as such I would not advise messing with it and "if" you want to try it dont mess around with more than 10-15% overclock

download cpu-z (free) and post each screenshot of the tabs for Cpu / motherboard / memory & spd tabs

as for cpu fan speed, do you have the cpu fan speed 3 pin wire connected to the motherboard at the cpu fan header ?

look in the bios , the bios should tell you your temps

try using sensorsview pro ( 30 day trial)

or coretemp (free)

will await your screenshots for further direction


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

sounds to me like your cpu is running with eiter the wrong FSB setting or wrong cpu multiplier

after installing the cpu did you clear the cmos ?


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Here are the screenshots. Don't even really know what the cmos is so I have not touched it.
About the fan...I tried to install coretemp but i immediatly got an "cpu not supported" error so that went no where and I tried sensor view also without result. The red thread though is that all shows harddrive temp but that's about it in temperature way,anyway.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Thought I would have a reply by now...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

The Bus speed is too low at 98, to clear the CMOS there will either be a jumper to move labeled Clr_Cmos or Clr_Rtc in plug the power and move the shut from the pins 1&2 to pins 2&3 wait 10 seconds and move back or unplug the power press the power button a couple of times and remove the coin cell battery for an hour.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I'm getting a little bit confused. Where should these "clear cmos" pins be exactly? I looked quickly at my mainboard but I couldn't find anything that ressembles what you say. But to make things clear the cmos is the bios settings memory? If I don't have these pins should I just unplug the PC and remove the battery for an hour then put it back?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Yes just unplug and remove the battery.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

So I took out the battery and it cleared the cmos. It changed absolutely nothing. What now?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

enter the bios / find a section like "jumper free cpu" or advanced

and see if you get increase your CPU FSB number


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I checked what you said and I have no settings of these sort to change in the BIOS. What now... is there any utilitys that can safely change the FSB from the desktop. But out of curiosity why is my Bus speed running so low?
Just to clarify my my computer has entered it's seventh year of life so it's stone age computer.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

you might try clockgen


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

its starting to sound like your motherboards chipset isnt ready for 53mhz operation otherwise it would use the full multiplier and cpu fsb speed .....instead its "dumbing" it down to a 400mhz


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Ok a little brief update. I think I tried clockgen but I can seem to find anything that can help in it. 
The other thing is I got a sympton after installing the new CPU. In the beginning of the boot sequence I get a couple of beeps from the computer it self. The sound is like when you hold a key on the keyboard and the computer warns of it.
The other thing is when I try to enter my BIOS (in my case F2). I get brief general info on the CPU. Like intel P4 2.10GHZ. Stupid because it's 2.8GHz. Didn't get any CPU info before when entering BIOS.
But more important at the end of the info at the bottom it says
" error
Patch for installed CPU not loaded. Please run the BIOS flash update disk"

So to the obvious question; is it now that I got a problem that should be solved with updatíng the BIOS that I asked before about? Could this potentially solve the FSB issue?


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Forgott to ask. If I should update the BIOS how long should the update take? Want to know so I reduce the chance of screwing things up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

YES update the bios, it shouild not take more than 3-5 minutes total


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

bios update should solve your cpu speed issue


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I made the update from rev 4.06 rev *1.01* .1450 to rev 4.06 *1.04* .1450. It went really quick. But after launching CPUz it shows no change what so ever. Is there any thing else on the mainboard that should be updated to solve this or is the final verdict that my board doesn't take 533Mhz CPUs and that the FSB can't be changed?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

I personally would try a bios chip from a similar Intel made motherboard with the 845chipset ............ I would expect that would do the trick .....if not simply put your current bios chip back in 


a bios chip can be had on ebay for about $10.00 to $15.00


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Processor upgrade socket 478*

Trying to put a lid on my old issues.
Final conclusion is: 
I got a too old motherboard to upgrade much cpu wise.
It's still good I got the Zalman fan you recommended here. 
Now that I capture from DV camera and have to convert it using autoGK. 
The CPU is running at 100% for long periods. So when I'm using the computer for normal surfing I set the fan controller at lowest rpm:s and at 100% CPU at the highest and it seems to take care of the excessive heat. I think my old fan would have been a little to little. The fan is so quiet now that you only hear the hdd work. It was really a roll of the dice!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the update! now you know why our experienced staff members all prefer custom built computers; no guess work or bios limits on EXACTLY the full capabilities of a motherboard; OEM system builders boards are always a "roll of the dice / hope and pray adventure"


thanks again


joe


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

Mmm you're right. But I wonder one thing. Is it cheaper to build your own custom pc compared to OEM:s with similar parts? If so how much could one save in generell?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

An old saying I like "You can't build it cheaper then Dell just better" the cost will be higher but you'll end up with standard parts and will make upgrading easier in the future.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks the picture is pretty clear now. Good saying hehehe:smile:


----------

